# Tanulás



## mikozsolne (2009 Szeptember 24)

Sziasztok!

A kislányom jövőre kezdi az iskolát és szeretnék segítséget kérni, mi alapján készítsem fel. Kérlek titeket, ha esetleg tudtok töltsetek fel első osztályos feladatsorokat, tankönyveket, munkafüzeteket és egyéb ezzel kapcsolatos dolgokat. Szerintem sok anyukának segítene.

Köszönettel: Mikó Zsoltné


----------



## pipiida (2009 Szeptember 24)

T.Asszonyom! Elsös kisdiáknak szükségtelen feladatsor,munkafüzet stb. Ön, mint szülő az, aki a legtöbbet segithet, és foglalkozhat gyermekével. Amit a gyermek otthon lát, kap, azzal szociálódik a legjobban. A mai oktatásügy elvárja, hogy iskola helyett a szülő foglalkozzék a gyermekével, sajnos,de ez az igazság.


----------



## gubrita (2009 Szeptember 29)

A Kanada mappába írtál,de elég egyértelmű,hogy hol fogja megkezdeni az iskolát!Kanadában vagy Magyarországon?


----------



## mikozsolne (2009 Szeptember 29)

Bocsánat,hogy nem voltam egyértelmű. Itt Magyarországon, bár tervezzük, hogy esetleg kiköltözzünk, mert ott jobbak a körülmények. Ha esetleg erről is tud valaki valami fontosat írni kérem tegye.


----------



## gubrita (2009 Október 1)

Nem akarok kötözködni,de ha otthoni tanulásról érdeklődsz,akkor talán nem a Kanada mappába kellett volna megnyitni ezt a topicot!
Kanadai oktatással több fórum is foglalkozik,ott lehet érdeklődni,mert sok a "kisiskolás" anyuka.Csak meg kell keresni.
További szép napot!


----------



## szalontaijani (2010 Február 10)

sziasztok
új tag vagyok, bár már néha olvastam a fórumot, de a reg eddig elmaradt, kérnék egy kis segítséget, ahhoz hogy melyik részen kezdjem a munka és kiköltözés lehetőségeit keresni tanácsokat kérni, stb


----------



## Solya87 (2010 Június 3)

Sziasztok!

Én is új tag vagyok és ugyan tervezem, hogy szerzek szakmát még mielőtt kimegyek munkát keresni Canadába, de jó lenne pár infó, hogy hol tudok tanfolyamokat, tanulási lehetőségeket találni Calgary környékén.


----------

